# libpng on mac os X 10.2.2



## salty (Nov 13, 2002)

Does anybody have experience installing libpng.
Ive installed different versions according to fink the installations is done 
when i install in the terminal it chmods all the files and directory but when i try
to install openvrml it gives me always the same warning libpng not found, also an ls request gives me file not found,
what is going wrong?


----------



## salty (Nov 14, 2002)

ok ive managed to solve the problem libpng installed and working next problem is installing mesa


----------



## resglowing (Dec 3, 2002)

Did you have any issues installng mesa on 10.2?
Using fink - towards the end of the compile I get:
Making all in math
/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../src  -Dceilf=ceil -Dfloorf=floor -Dsqrtf=sqrt -I/sw/include -I./src/X86  -O2 -fno-common -Wall -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -fexpensive-optimizations -fstrict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT -DPTHREADS -c m_debug_clip.c
gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../src -Dceilf=ceil -Dfloorf=floor -Dsqrtf=sqrt -I/sw/include -I./src/X86 -O2 -fno-common -Wall -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -fexpensive-optimizations -fstrict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT -DPTHREADS -Wp,-MD,.deps/m_debug_clip.pp -c m_debug_clip.c -o m_debug_clip.o
In file included from /usr/include/math.h:24,
                 from ../../src/glheader.h:58,
                 from m_debug_clip.c:30:
/usr/include/architecture/ppc/math.h:257: conflicting types for `ceil'
/usr/include/architecture/ppc/math.h:256: previous declaration of `ceil'
/usr/include/architecture/ppc/math.h:260: conflicting types for `floor'
/usr/include/architecture/ppc/math.h:259: previous declaration of `floor'
make[3]: *** [m_debug_clip.lo] Error 1
make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2
### execution of  failed, exit code 2


----------



## salty (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes sorry,a lot of issues and  I gave up and managed to find a program that uses openGL.
good luck!


----------

